# Uematsu's Maria and Draco



## LordBlackudder (Nov 13, 2010)

What do you guys think of this piece?


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

How about some context?
It's an orchestration of the music from an "opera scene" in the roleplaying videogame Final Fantasy VI (1994) for the Super Nintendo. 
Love the game, played it as a youngster. 
For videogame music, it's fantastic in its creativity, also considering the technical limitations of the system, but I would say it's still game music, so -> non-classical music forum.


----------

